
The Language Barrier Is About to Fall - T-A
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-language-barrier-is-about-to-fall-1454077968
======
meidan
If it's anything like some translation tools I don't think it's going to come
anytime soon. Most translation tools cannot even translate romance languages
correctly.

------
bobby_9x
I hope so. The current language translation tools are pretty terrible,
especially for non-romance languages.

